# Macrame



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone do macrame? I know there should be an accent mark on the e. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to, now it is knit and crochet


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't do it - but I totally LOVE it!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

If you're on a PC hold down Alt and key in 130, like so, é

I don't do macramé!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Back in the sixties I made a lot of bags and belts.I still have one of the belts but it won't go round my waist now,alas.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> If you're on a PC hold down Alt and key in 130, like so, é
> 
> I don't do macramé!


Mac I suppose I should Google.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

yes,I do Macrame,love it....however there are some designs that can be substituted with crocheting which is far easier to manipulate....Having said that though,there are some designs that are uniquely macrame.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My SIL was a macrame artist. I could not resist showing you something she made for me many years ago. This piece hangs in a bedroom at our lake house.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lovehomemade said:


> yes,I do Macrame,love it....however there are some designs that can be substituted with crocheting which is far easier to manipulate....Having said that though,there are some designs that are uniquely macrame.


I did some years ago. Like 40 years ago. LOL Maybe maybe not. LOL


----------



## KDS (Jul 8, 2014)

I did macramé many years ago. Made a curtain, purses, a hanging table glass holder and many other things. I loved it. Wish we still had someone in our area who teaches it.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I did macrame for a very long time. In one house I made a hanging table for the living room, a 5ft Christmas tree (that I strung lights and put red bows on), a stained glass looking chandelier for over the dining room table, a combo 4ft macrame-weaving round wall hanging, as well as a driftwood macrame plant hanger for outside. All was so much fun to make, but don't think I could take the long hours I spent on a sheet I spread out on the living room floor to make all of them as the cord I used shed while making the items, except for the Christmas tree I used dark green yarn.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Mac I suppose I should Google.


http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/mac/


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> Back in the sixties I made a lot of bags and belts.I still have one of the belts but it won't go round my waist now,alas.


LOL! Glad I didn't make a belt to show how much weight I had gained!!! Every once in a while I read a post that make me laugh, yours is the one today!!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Does anyone do macrame?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> LOL! Glad I didn't make a belt to show how much weight I had gained!!! Every once in a while I read a post that make me laugh, yours is the one today!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> My SIL was a macrame artist. I could not resist showing you something she made for me many years ago. This piece hangs in a bedroom at our lake house.


Holy cow, that's amazing!


----------



## KDS (Jul 8, 2014)

That is awesome. Wish I could take classes, again. It was so much fun.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't done it in years but I love the look of macramé.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've done it lately to make jewelry ( using thinner cords than we used in the 70's for plant hangers).


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Does anyone do macrame? I know there should be an accent mark on the e. I don't know how to do that.


Well they say you learn something new every day and I have


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I have never done any, but I would like to learn it.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I did some years ago. Like 40 years ago. LOL Maybe maybe not. LOL


We must have been doing macrame around the same time!  40+ years ago when living in Africa. I used to make plant hangers and then sell them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> We must have been doing macrame around the same time!  40+ years ago when living in Africa. I used to make plant hangers and then sell them.


I tried to make pocket books. Notice the word tried. LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My SIL was a macrame artist. I could not resist showing you something she made for me many years ago. This piece hangs in a bedroom at our lake house.


Oh my that is wonderful. She is an artist is she still doing it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaiess said:


>


Very pretty. I needed a new lamp shade. I used netting around mine came pout pretty.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My daughter was bought an owl macrame kit about 30yrs ago and I ended up making it. Loved doing it and made lots of plant hangers but haven't done any for years now. I've still got the pins, I use them for blocking.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My SIL was a macrame artist. I could not resist showing you something she made for me many years ago. This piece hangs in a bedroom at our lake house.


Thats beautiful, I made a wall hanging years ago,Only 6inch wide 18 inchs long.It has wooden beads on it,and has hung on the wall,


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes i was doing Macramé 40 years ago. Got pattern books upstairs still. I made a 3D owl and plant pot hangers. Unfortunately I found they collected dust so they had to go. I dont like house work it imposes on my creativity. he he


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I did years ago, before I learned how to knit and crochet, and before arthritis set in. Don't think I could do it today though.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that's a wonderful craft from the 70's


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I made a swing for daughter who is now 35. Wonder what ever happened to it? Made all my plant hangars back then


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Try this tutorial link for basic macrame.

http://www.stonebrashcreative.com/MacrameTutorial.html


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

I use to, I even made curtains for friend.
Kaiess lovely work.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

I use to, I even made curtains for friend.
Kaiess lovely work.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> that's a wonderful craft from the 70's


Back further than that. 60's


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Macrame was very popular years ago. I loved working with the various hemps, yarns, etc. Google macrame and you will find many sites and easy
instructions.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it was so popular back in the 60's and 70's that is when everything was about Mother Earth and we all stopped buying EVERYTHING and started making things with our hands.. I remember that time well... I loved it so much very little in my life has changed.. we still make a lot by hand..  I am going to take a wild guess that if you go to a second hand book store you will find some amazing books designed to teach you this art! it is basically a series of square knots.. and with our fibers now it can become quite stunning and flexible.. I can remember trying to make something out of cording  so tight and stiff.. LOL if you want to do something retro go to the hardware store and get some twine!! I have to buy more twine all the time.. every time I get some mine disappears.. my son who is also a hands on type person seems to find all kinds of uses for it!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ronie said:


> it was so popular back in the 60's and 70's that is when everything was about Mother Earth and we all stopped buying EVERYTHING and started making things with our hands.. I remember that time well... I loved it so much very little in my life has changed.. we still make a lot by hand..  I am going to take a wild guess that if you go to a second hand book store you will find some amazing books designed to teach you this art! it is basically a series of square knots.. and with our fibers now it can become quite stunning and flexible.. I can remember trying to make something out of cording  so tight and stiff.. LOL if you want to do something retro go to the hardware store and get some twine!! I have to buy more twine all the time.. every time I get some mine disappears.. my son who is also a hands on type person seems to find all kinds of uses for it!!


As this is 'my' thread, I'm veering off topic slightly. Have you ever made baskets with clothesline rope?


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope. But am interested.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

celticmiss said:


> Nope. But am interested.


Some good YouTube videos.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I can remember trying to make something out of cording  so tight and stiff.. LOL if you want to do something retro go to the hardware store and get some twine!!


I made my lampshade in the 60s and used soft dishcloth cotton.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Does anyone do macrame?


Here is a photo of a plant hanger I still have (along with a cat that has passed). I did this around 40 years ago, and it took forever. I still have simpler hangers in the LR and DR, mainly because I have plants that the cats will not leave alone. The hangers keep them out of reach :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Redhead1951 said:


> Here is a photo of a plant hanger I still have (along with a cat that has passed). I did this around 40 years ago, and it took forever. I still have simpler hangers in the LR and DR, mainly because I have plants that the cats will not leave alone. The hangers keep them out of reach :thumbup:


Pretty.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Macrame is making a comeback in jewelery. There are many books available showing how to. Check the net and you will be suprised at the great videos.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

amuletmaker said:


> Macrame is making a comeback in jewelery. There are many books available showing how to. Check the net and you will be suprised at the great videos.


See that's my problem..... I'm trying to resist.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I still wear my Macramé jewelry. Check out micro macramé. Viv


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love miniatures and I would make the different plant hangers with size 10 crochet cotton, no shedding or significant expense. For the 'pot' I would use a recycled small cup that was used for dispensing medicine to my kids.

Alas, I gave them all away, (the macrame, not the kids!) wish I had one or two now. I know my Mom had one hanging on one of her book shelves but I have no idea where it got to, probably one of the granddaughters has it hanging at her home not knowing that her aunt made it years ago.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The parachute cord the Gkids and I made all those bracelets from is a macramé knot. Moogly has a cute owl pattern that can also be a key chain and I am going to make them for Market this fall.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I did lots of Macrame in the 70's which I gave away when I moved & couldn't take with me.

I remember the enjoyment and relaxation I got when doing it & still have the original books I used.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made a lot of pocket books and plant hangers.
Macrame isn't that hard to do.





http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chineese+square+knot

Dick


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Back in the 'old' days, I made lots of things from macramé, even took the webbing out of a lawn chair and macramed THAT. Got so many compliments on it. Loved the look of macramé. Just sold all my books and patterns this summer when we moved. Couldn't keep everything. So sad to see them go.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish I had known that you were getting rid of the pattern books. An ex-daughter in law "borrowed" my huge stack of them, left my son and claimed that she had no idea what happened to them. I collected them in the 60s and 70s and it was impossible to replace them in the 90s. I would still use them!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I did years ago , even made a curtain for my kitchen window. It was a lot of fun, but I haven't done it in years.


----------



## libertydolls (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello,
Does anyone know where I can buy macramé cord please?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Was hopelessly addicted--mostly w./jute; hanging lamp-table combos, plant hangers.

check out parachute cord bracelets/key chains:

http://www.metalxparacord.com/550-paracord-landyard-keychain.html [paracord]


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to make fluffy animals in macrame. I stopped when the yarn changed and it wouldn't brush out anymore.


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooops, probably should send "Thanks" to trish2222 via pm instead of a general comment here. Sorry!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

libertydolls said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know where I can buy macramé cord please?


Depends what you want to make.

If you look back to the picture of my lampshade I used soft knitting cotton. That lampshade has been in continuous use since I made it 50ish years ago so it's definitely ok. It's been washed too.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

look in hardware dept.: rope, clothesline; sporting goods: boating/camping; crafts: /beading: hemp cord



libertydolls said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know where I can buy macramé cord please?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

DO macramé? I was really 'into' it... or, so I thought! Being the reckless type who BELIEVES she can do Anything, I tackled a large purse for my first item. I was SO proud of that gorgeous purple shoulder tote, I could hardly breathe when I looked at it - that is, until I saw it laying in a clumsy lump of tangled cords on living room sofa where I'd left it when I took a fast trip to the bathroom. My completed purse was suddenly a disaster - chopped up - (by a 3-year-old boy who decided to find out if he could cut with Mom's big scissors, I think) - and all desire to knot fled out of my mind. That beautiful hammock has never appeared; neither has all those planters and the endless bags and belts I had intended to make.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Mainiac said:


> I wish I had known that you were getting rid of the pattern books. An ex-daughter in law "borrowed" my huge stack of them, left my son and claimed that she had no idea what happened to them. I collected them in the 60s and 70s and it was impossible to replace them in the 90s. I would still use them!


If you still want to replace your old books, have a look on Amazon marketplace. Thousand and thousands of secondhand books. All my books come from the marketplace now. I rarely buy new books anymore and have managed to replace books that have been lost, loaned out and never found their way home and even destroyed in a fire.

I've never tried macrame...so far...bit it IS on my list of skills to acquire sometime soon.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Used to, made an extremely long plant holder many years ago and have absolutely no idea what happend to it after all it was rather large - not something that could have got lost really!!!


----------

